# Sound Deadening Window Film



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Okay so I've seen this stuff on home builder shows and Home windows what about using that film on car windows. Do to fuel economy and price wars, automakers are making everything so cheap and thin it sucks. My gf XB in the current rains in California sound like ball bearings hitting the glass at street speeds dont even ask what it sounds like at highway speeds. 

So my question is can that stuff be used on car windows before tint?


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

subscribed


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Do you have a link to the product you are talking about?


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

No, I don't have the link. It was a show on upgrading windows for your house. They had different testing area and one was a sound room with a different window film that cut down on noise from outside sources. It looked like a great plan/idea for cars but I cant remember now. 
I've been looking but no cigar.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

double post


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

what channel/station was the show on? DIY network? try looking at the channel website. Even local channels have websites & usually catalog all features for several episodes.

I'm curious too.

Rob


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

I've heard about this a few times and have never been able to track it down. There are OEM products that use a glass/film/glass laminate, but that's not exactly a DIY aftermarket solution.

Are you sure it's the glass that is the problem? The roof, especially ones like the big flat one you are talking about, are notorious for this and respond well to treatment with vibration damper.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm in the window tinting business. I've never heard of a film for sound deading purposes only UV, heat rejection and blocking visible light. I could see the film act as insulator for sound proofing though.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ace Security laminates-Automobile Security film | Window Films

This company states a 4db reduction in noise thru the window. That's worth something if true. On top of that you get some rather difficult to break windows. haha.

I bet the ACE security product is a copycat of Trosifol, which is a PVB (polyvinyl butyral) material with similar 4db noise reduction capability:

http://www.trosifol.com/fileadmin/pdf/broschueren_2008/Auto_engl_10_2008.pdf


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

They advertise that the film provides protection against molotov cocktails. That's the most important thing. Thank god I finally found something that will keep me safe from all the molotov cocktails being thrown at my vehicle.

Seriously though, as my windows are already tinted, can this be applied over existing tint or on the outside surface of the window?


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

dbiegel said:


> They advertise that the film provides protection against molotov cocktails. That's the most important thing. Thank god I finally found something that will keep me safe from all the molotov cocktails being thrown at my vehicle.
> 
> Seriously though, as my windows are already tinted, can this be applied over existing tint or on the outside surface of the window?


I'm not sure. I haven't put this on my car. Someone could contact Ace Securities and ask I suppose.


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm interested in something like this too, thanks for posting OP/person with the link


----------



## jluv (Jan 19, 2009)

tspence73 said:


> I'm not sure. I haven't put this on my car. Someone could contact Ace Securities and ask I suppose.


I just got off the phone with them. 

The guy I spoke with said that you have to put the security film on first and then you can tint over it. For the vehicle, he recommend a 9mm film, but they also have a 14 mm film available. That can't be right, but the guy had a very thick Indian accent, so there was definitely a communication barrier. 

Anyway, the thinner stuff is $3.50 per sq ft, and is sold in 25 sq ft increments. So you can buy a 5'x5' sheet, 5'x10' sheet, etc. 

The thicker stuff is $6 per sq ft.

They are in Canada, so I'm not sure if or how that pricing matches or compares to our pricing, or how much shipping would cost.

My vehicle is completely coated in sound-deadening material except for the windows, so that is the only place I really get noise. It would be cool to tone that down while adding another layer of security.

I think I will email them and ask for a sample of each. I'd hate to rip all of my tint off and redo it, but it's something to think about.


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

jluv said:


> I just got off the phone with them.
> 
> The guy I spoke with said that you have to put the security film on first and then you can tint over it. For the vehicle, he recommend a 9mm film, but they also have a 14 mm film available. That can't be right, but the guy had a very thick Indian accent, so there was definitely a communication barrier.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info man, I'm contemplating the same thing. I cheaped out, slightly, on the tint, so it wouldn't hurt to redo it with some of this installed


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

Autiophile said:


> A 9mm film?
> 
> Consider the lawsuit or insurance denial you might face if ever at fault in an accident and visibility is identified as a factor.


Well a 9mm thick film does not really degrade visibility if it's clear... Though it hasn't been stated that the "sound deadening" film is clear, but I would imagine it to be, since it is not a direct replacement to tint.


----------



## AceX (Dec 15, 2008)

Thats a pretty think film, then again, I know didly about tint.

I saw something like this on "It Takes a Thief" and always wondered if it would work in an automotive application. I need it for my rear window seeing as I can make my back wall flex when my subs start really working.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Autiophile said:


> A 9mm film?
> 
> Consider the lawsuit or insurance denial you might face if ever at fault in an accident and visibility is identified as a factor.


This can't be right. The guy must be talking about TENTHS of a milli-meter. The website gives thicknesses of:

Ace Security Laminate:Technical Specifications | Window Films

The second thickest they offer is....356 microns = 0.356 millimeters.

Hardly 9mm thickness. What that guy on the phone said would have to be building window thickness for corps or govt buildings.


All in all I'd say this **** is ****ing sick and I'm really thinking about adding this to my most wanted projects/items list.


----------



## jluv (Jan 19, 2009)

The guy said they had 78 different types of film. The thickness doesn't necessarily have anything to do with visibility.

The guy knew we were talking about film for car windows, but I know that 9mm and 14 mm can't possibly be right. That's thicker than any window in any vehicle I'm aware of, so there's no way it could be a film.

9/10 mm or even 14/10 mm sounds more reasonable. The guy I talked to didn't speak very good English. Then again, .356 mm doesn't sound very thick at all.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

jluv said:


> The guy said they had 78 different types of film. The thickness doesn't necessarily have anything to do with visibility.
> 
> The guy knew we were talking about film for car windows, but I know that 9mm and 14 mm can't possibly be right. That's thicker than any window in any vehicle I'm aware of, so there's no way it could be a film.
> 
> 9/10 mm or even 14/10 mm sounds more reasonable. The guy I talked to didn't speak very good English. Then again, .356 mm doesn't sound very thick at all.


A film doesn't necessarily have to be thick to strengthen a surface I would think. This company's info seems to indicate the glass itself is strengthened by the adhesive bond from the film. If that's the case I wouldn't assume the film would have to be thick to do the job.

In the future, I would recommend getting the model# of the film from that guy on the phone instead of talking about thickness. Then take the model#'s he gives for the car laminates and look them up on their site before ordering to verify the info.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

9mm is .35 inches. He probably meant 9mils which is 9/1000 of an inch. The thick stuff will stop a bullet - on 1/2" thick glass


----------



## jluv (Jan 19, 2009)

tspence73 said:


> In the future, I would recommend getting the model# of the film from that guy on the phone instead of talking about thickness. Then take the model#'s he gives for the car laminates and look them up on their site before ordering to verify the info.



LOL. What would I want with model numbers? I wasn't ordering anything. I was simply calling to ask about the compatability with window tint and to get an idea of pricing. I'm not the one that brought up thickness at all, it just came up when the guy started quoting prices. I'd do a lot more research on my own (including actually getting my hands on the stuff) before ever ordering anything.


----------



## jluv (Jan 19, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> He probably meant 9mils which is 9/1000 of an inch



That makes a lot more sense, and could have been what the guy was saying. It was very hard to understand him, and I don't think he understood me very well either. It took me several times to explain to him that I was not a potential reseller.


----------



## Stealthsounds (Feb 9, 2009)

9mm film !!


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> A film doesn't necessarily have to be thick to strengthen a surface I would think. This company's info seems to indicate the glass itself is strengthened by the adhesive bond from the film. If that's the case I wouldn't assume the film would have to be thick to do the job.
> 
> In the future, I would recommend getting the model# of the film from that guy on the phone instead of talking about thickness. Then take the model#'s he gives for the car laminates and look them up on their site before ordering to verify the info.


Are YOU really being a douche to a dude who took the time out of his day to call and find out the info, while at the same time spouting off BS about how the adhesive on the film creates the strength?


Jluv, thanks for calling

Silver, thanks for bringing up this idea, I like it. And im about to do a retint...


----------



## Hoot (Jan 18, 2008)

I would think the the biggest culprit for window noise would be the seals - even, and perhaps particularly with, the windshield itself. Right now, my windshield seal is what I believe is the source of my vehicle's wind noise problems. 

I don't have a problem with door window seals, but the actual rubber seal that surrounds my windshield reveals a few places -- particularly near the top -- where the the rubber seal doesn't cover certain spots where the edge of the windshield glass and the metal frame of the car come in contact - in certain places these contact points are exposed. This is not a deterioration, but a fitment problem. I intend to get this fixed this summer and hope to get positive results.

If this is not your problem, perhaps the easiest solution is to install a premium/extra thick windshield (if available), and then make sure the seal is top-notch.


----------

